# Grilled Shrimp



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am gonna try to make grilled shrimp for my GF tomorrow, and we will be cooking on one of the islands across from Galvez. My seafood grilling plan for anything is basically Tony's, lemon juice, and butter. I'd like to have a good dipping sauce on hand for her and I am thinking tartar or remoulade. You gurus help me out please.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boars Head makes a really good remoulade...Goes great with shrimp...its found in the deli isle in most grocery stores


----------

